# It’s a girl!!!



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi! I’d like to introduce the newest







member of our family, Lily! She came home a few days ago and is so tiny, sweet and funny! She’s feeling right at home. ❤


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I love her! Congrats!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

She’s beautiful! Welcome home Lily!


----------



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Beautiul girl! May she have a very long and healthy life!!!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

What a sweet addition to the family😍! Special thank‘s to her for wearing our national flag colors on the back 🤗🇩🇪 - nice gesture!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Feanor said:


> What a sweet addition to the family😍! Special thank‘s to her for wearing our national flag colors on the back 🤗🇩🇪 - nice gesture!


I just noticed that!!!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> I just noticed that!!!


😂 Big shout out to Germany from Miss Lily! 😀 🇩🇪

Ah, and just found out today, she’s a jumper! I moved her cover to talk to her from above and she shot right up! Tomorrow I’m making jump guards! 😉


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

She probably thought that she was going to get fed! LOL! My girl used to do that, too!


----------

